# 24 : Season 7



## Steve615

We are now 1 week away from the 2 night,4 hour premiere of the new season of 24. 
The first half of the season premiere will occur next Sunday,Jan. 11 at 8 PM ET. 
FOX has "spruced up" the official site for the series,at the following link.

http://www.fox.com/24/dossier/

A trailer ( 1:05 ) for the upcoming season can be viewed at the following link.

http://www.fox.com/fod/play.php?sh=twentyfour&ep=122750335989


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

I can't wait!!! It has been a long time.


----------



## Steve615

The second half of the season premiere will take place the following night,on Monday,Jan. 12 at 8 PM ET.


----------



## joshjr

It looks to be another good season.


----------



## Hoxxx

joshjr said:


> It looks to be another good season.


Don't you mean DAY


----------



## BaldEagle

Jack must be out of jail.


----------



## jodyguercio

BaldEagle said:


> Jack must be out of jail.


He was never in jail.


----------



## BaldEagle

jodyguercio said:


> He was never in jail.


Yes he was:

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20164518,00.html


----------



## Dario33

Was not impressed with the 2-hour Redemption that aired in November. Either way though, I am eagerly anticipating the new season.


----------



## spunkyvision

Nor was I Dario33. 
Maybe it was the Sprint Ads and Hyundai ads during the show or just the "Jack will kill everyone" scenes. 
What is it with all the whispering in the show? Especially Jack. SPEAK UP!
I hope its not like last season where he was shot and tortured and an hour later running around like nothing happened.


----------



## rustynails

I can't wait. This is my favorite television show and I really missed it last year due to the writers strike. Hopefully it will be better than the tv movie or the last season of 24!


----------



## Steve615

*SPOILER ALERT!*
The following link from zap2it.com contains a "preview" of the upcoming premiere this Sunday night.

http://blog.zap2it.com/korbitv/2009/01/24.html


----------



## Supramom2000

Well I will state the obvious:

Jack was never in jail. Keifer was.


----------



## Slip Jigs

Dario33 said:


> Was not impressed with the 2-hour Redemption that aired in November. Either way though, I am eagerly anticipating the new season.


I enjoyed it, although I see what the problem is. A little too formulaeic, too predictable and just overall lacking inspiration. But, it does provide a good set up for the season. It may even take them an episode or two to get back in the zone.


----------



## mikeny

Looking forward to tonight! I thought the Redemption special was very good. It should be an interesting season. However, I didn't like the preview showing one old good guy as a bad guy this season.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

I don't want to spoil anything so all I am going to say is that I am very happy with the start of the new season.

This is my favorite show and so happy it is back.


----------



## Dario33

Great premiere tonight -- glad to have this show back!


----------



## spartanstew

While it's not my favorite show (but in my top 10), I too enjoyed the 2 hour premiere.

Equal parts of badass Jack and things happening in real time that are impossible.


----------



## Steve615

I enjoyed the premiere tonight,very glad to see the show back on the air.


----------



## thxultra

I'm not convinced that Tony is bad. Will be interesting to see what direction this year goes. So far off to a great start


----------



## Sirshagg

It's kind of wierd - there were a few times where it seemed like Janeane Garofalo was playing the Chloe character.


----------



## spartanstew

Sirshagg said:


> It's kind of wierd - there were a few times where it seemed like Janeane Garofalo was playing the Chloe character.


Thought so to..

Please God, NOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## heathramos

I wonder if they will bring back any of the old characters besides Tony.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

other returning characters...



Spoiler



Chloe and Bill Buchanan



http://www.fox.com/24/characters/


----------



## JM Anthony

thxultra said:


> I'm not convinced that Tony is bad. Will be interesting to see what direction this year goes. So far off to a great start


24 finally has a fresh look to it! They needed to shake things up a bit and so far, so good. I also like bringing a character back from the dead and they did it in a way that was plausible. I'm also not convinced Tony has been drug over to the bad side.



Sirshagg said:


> It's kind of wierd - there were a few times where it seemed like Janeane Garofalo was playing the Chloe character.


Fox web site says Chloe will be back. It will be interesting to see what role she plays. On first blush, Garofalo seems out of place on 24.

John


----------



## James Long

Future Character (sometime "today")


Spoiler



Jack's daughter


Saw that on one of the entertainment magazine shows last week.

I'm not shore how this year will pan out ... CTU is disbanded? Now it is the FBI that Jack has to grudgingly help?

I'm glad I saw Redemption last weekend or I would be totally lost - but that level of dictator being able to buy technology from home grown terrorists? I expected someone bigger. I guess it has to be someone beatable.

I miss the regulars from seasons past ... and I suppose one of these "hours" they will stop showing monuments to remind us what city they are shooting in. Are we idiots?


----------



## spartanstew

James Long said:


> I miss the regulars from seasons past ...


I miss nobody.

And am bummed to hear the whiner will be back (see JM or Michaels post).


----------



## djlong

I *do* wonder about the motivations. I mean, clearly, one bad guy is being funded by a VERY rich and powerful bad guy. But it begs the question of WHY Mr. Evil J. Moneybucks is bothering with a third-rate despot's extended family.


----------



## DiSH Defector

JM Anthony said:


> Fox web site says Chloe will be back. It will be interesting to see what role she plays. On first blush, Garofalo seems out of place on 24.
> 
> John


Mary Lynn Rajskub was on Leno last week; she mentioned Garofalo's character is a friend of Chloe's and near equal in computer geek-ness, which I'm guessing is why it seemed a little last night like she was trying to be a Chloe knockoff. And Chloe _did _work at CTU in Washington, DC before coming to LA in season three so they may have worked together previously.


----------



## James Long

DiSH Defector said:


> Mary Lynn Rajskub was on Leno last week; she mentioned Garofalo's character is a friend of Chloe's and near equal in computer geek-ness, which I'm guessing is why it seemed a little last night like she was trying to be a Chloe knockoff. And Chloe _did _work at CTU in Washington, DC before coming to LA in season three so they may have worked together previously.


"Janis Gold" is Garofalo's character ... if she worked with Chloe at CTU Washington it would have been before Janis moved to the FBI. (If CTU is disbanded I suppose geeks would find the next best place to work. )


----------



## Nick

JM Anthony said:


> ...On first blush, Garofalo seems out of place on 24.
> 
> John


Casting Garofalo as the FBI's version of 'Chloe' was a surprise, but not at all unwelcome. I'm a fan of Janeane's, and, as a comedienne, I have appreciated her _'quirky'_ take on life. The access duel between her character and Chloe in Monday's two-hour segment was well-executed and believable. I look for more competition, perhaps even fireworks between those two in future episodes.

Now that we (think we) understand Tony's real role in the terrorist plot, I'm left wondering who is backing Bill and Chloe in this 'independent' black op.

After a year's hiatus, I was also wondering if I could be "grabbed" by the new season. Needless to say, they got me in the first hour Sunday night.

It's a new season (day), Jack's back...and so am I.

Yay!


----------



## JM Anthony

I agree that we're definitely off to a good start. For me, this is the best launch in a long time. After never ending reality show pablum, it's good to have a series with some real teeth to it. 

John


----------



## James Long

It is a shame we have to wait a week for the next hour. 
Four hours in two days spoils us!


----------



## Grandpa Train

Nick said:


> Casting Garofalo as the FBI's version of 'Chloe' was a surprise, but not at all unwelcome. I'm a fan of Janeane's, and, as a comedienne, I have appreciated her _'quirky'_ take on life. The access duel between her character and Chloe in Monday's two-hour segment was well-executed and believable. I look for more competition, perhaps even fireworks between those two in future episodes.
> 
> Now that we (think we) understand Tony's real role in the terrorist plot, I'm left wondering who is backing Bill and Chloe in this 'independent' black op.
> 
> After a year's hiatus, I was also wondering if I could be "grabbed" by the new season. Needless to say, they got me in the first hour Sunday night.
> 
> It's a new season (day), Jack's back...and so am I.
> 
> Yay!


I have watched all seasons of 24, but will not watch this year. Casting Garofalo as a FBI agent is a insult.


----------



## djlong

Well, I would concede that Garofalo as an FBI agent is rather... Hmmmm.. What's the word I'm looking for? Ironic, perhaps?


----------



## dbconsultant

Chloe beats the Janis character hands down. Chloe has guts - Janis just keeps fretting! I'm so glad Chloe came back - when I saw Garofalo's character, I was really afraid Chloe was gone - it wouldn't be 24 for me if Chloe wasn't on it!

But my husband and I are confused on one point - the president's son that was killed - is that from an earlier season or from Redemption? Neither of us remember anything about that part of the storyline.


----------



## russ9

I had quick watching 24 a couple of seasons back, but after watching Redemption I decided to give it another try. So far I've really liked it. Great seeing Chloe again!


----------



## James Long

dbconsultant said:


> But my husband and I are confused on one point - the president's son that was killed - is that from an earlier season or from Redemption? Neither of us remember anything about that part of the storyline.


Between Redemption and Day 7.

In Redemption the president's son was contacted by a trader who was laundering money for the bad guys. The trader wanted to come clean and on inauguration day met with the president's son and told him a few things. The trader apparently didn't get a chance to send the evidence before the trader was caught by the bad guys. The inference is that the bad guys thought that the president's son knew too much (and perhaps he investigated more in the off season) and was killed to keep the secret.

I expect more deaths to keep the secret. Perhaps even the first gentleman? (Speculation not spoiler.)


----------



## BaldEagle

James Long said:


> Between Redemption and Day 7.
> 
> In Redemption the president's son was contacted by a trader who was laundering money for the bad guys. The trader wanted to come clean and on inauguration day met with the president's son and told him a few things. The trader apparently didn't get a chance to send the evidence before the trader was caught by the bad guys. The inference is that the bad guys thought that the president's son knew too much (and perhaps he investigated more in the off season) and was killed to keep the secret.
> 
> I expect more deaths to keep the secret. Perhaps even the first gentleman? (Speculation not spoiler.)


The girlfriend is probably next.


----------



## rustynails

That was confusing to me on how the presidents son got killed. I didn't see it in Redemption and they just threw it at us.
Garofalo as an FBI agent doesn't bother me much. I didn't know who she was and thought her character was minor. I do see her as a Chloe counterpart. I think there is no question Chloe is the best computer expert and the one I want to watch.
All in all I think this is starting to be a real good season for 24!


----------



## dbconsultant

James Long said:


> Between Redemption and Day 7.
> 
> In Redemption the president's son was contacted by a trader who was laundering money for the bad guys. The trader wanted to come clean and on inauguration day met with the president's son and told him a few things. The trader apparently didn't get a chance to send the evidence before the trader was caught by the bad guys. The inference is that the bad guys thought that the president's son knew too much (and perhaps he investigated more in the off season) and was killed to keep the secret.
> 
> I expect more deaths to keep the secret. Perhaps even the first gentleman? (Speculation not spoiler.)


Thank you - now I wished they had played Redemption just before they started airing 24 again!


----------



## frederic1943

dbconsultant said:


> Thank you - now I wished they had played Redemption just before they started airing 24 again!


They did on the Sunday before.


----------



## Sirshagg

dbconsultant said:


> Thank you - now I wished they had played Redemption just before they started airing 24 again!


It was repeated the week before the season started.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

dbconsultant said:


> Thank you - now I wished they had played Redemption just before they started airing 24 again!


They did replay Redemption the week before the season started.


----------



## Sirshagg

frederic1943 said:


> They did on the Sunday before.





Sirshagg said:


> It was repeated the week before the season started.





Michael D'Angelo;1962783 said:


> They did replay Redemption the week before the season started.


:lol:


----------



## djlong

These messages brought to you by The Department of Redundancy Department!


----------



## Henry

IMHO Garofalo done good. She was convincing.


----------



## pablo

Very good so far. In the spirit of vintage 24.


----------



## mikeny

Exciting so far. You've got Janis mirroring Chloe's role and Agent Walker (is that her name?) being Jack! She is the female Jack at FBI. My prediction is they will hook up this season and at least work together again. Did they need to show her last open eye get dirt thrown over her? That was terrible. 

The writers seem to want to us to believe that the FBI mole is the tech dude who's cheating on his wife, therefore wasn't as concerned as he was pretending about her flight. Nah, it's probably not him.


----------



## Supramom2000

Unless it is Janice, my bet is the mole is the boss. The one thing about TV and books is that the bad guy or traitor is usually someone you have been introduced to. I can't think of another character at the FBI that we have been introduced to other than Janice, the tech guy and the boss.


----------



## James Long

It could be the girl that was giving the guy who helped his wife trouble. I agree that the guy is to obvious ... and I'd like the boss for this but hasn't that been done too often?

It could be some file clerk that we have not been introduced to. I don't expect all the answers in the first quarter of the season.


----------



## mikeny

James Long said:


> It could be the girl that was giving the guy who helped his wife trouble. I agree that the guy is to obvious ... and I'd like the boss for this but hasn't that been done too often?
> 
> It could be some file clerk that we have not been introduced to. I don't expect all the answers in the first quarter of the season.


I could see it being that girl.


----------



## lwdaniel

mikeny said:


> I could see it being that girl.


I don't think Marlo Thomas has anything to do with 24.:lol:


----------



## mikeny

lwdaniel said:


> I don't think Marlo Thomas has anything to do with 24.:lol:


ohhh k.. I actually googled that little reference. Very cute.

Just watched yesterday's episode. I must say, Agent Walker looked just fine a few minutes after being shot and buried. :lol: What did she say to Jack? Line of the show....Jack: "Are you ok"? Renee: "What do you think.. You shot and buried me." Runner-up of course was Chloe's response to whether she was with the FBI, "No, I'm a stay at home Mom".

Good thing the President's Hubby managed to regain a specatacular grasp. Good timing there. Too bad we lost Samantha who reminded me of a young Lisa Edelstein.

Looking forward to next week.


----------



## olguy

One thing I had a problem with this week was a mid-air on a bright sunshiney day. I know, I know. It's just a TV show but that's just askin' for too much suspension of disbelief for me.


----------



## James Long

olguy said:


> One thing I had a problem with this week was a mid-air on a bright sunshiney day. I know, I know. It's just a TV show but that's just askin' for too much suspension of disbelief for me.


Clear day mid-air collisions have happened in real life, but I agree that it would be a lot more likely for two planes to collide by accident than on purpose. Especially by simply aiming them at each other on radar.

But it is a drama ... I don't expect 100% plausibility.


----------



## cdc101

James Long said:


> But it is *24 *... I don't expect 100% plausibility.


Fixed!


----------



## WERA689

Well...I think we can safely say that with tonight's episode, 24 has hit its' stride once again! Welcome back, Jack!

Edit: Post 800 for me!


----------



## Steve615

WERA689 said:


> Well...I think we can safely say that with tonight's episode, 24 has hit its' stride once again! Welcome back, Jack!
> 
> Edit: Post 800 for me!


Agreed...and congrats on #800.


----------



## Ohioankev

Steve615 said:


> Agreed...and congrats on #800.


definitely loving this season more than season six !


----------



## jodyguercio

OK three things:



Spoiler



1) Is Tony playing both sides still? 2) Is Madame President's Chief of Staff in on it? 3) Could things get any better? Loving this season


----------



## Steve615

A note for folks recording the series on their DVR's.
President Obama's speech ran over 2-3 minutes,delaying the start of 24.
You might want to pad your record times by an additional 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Brandon428

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Steve615

Brandon428 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.


You're welcome.


----------



## WERA689

Done, and DAMN glad I did....great episode AGAIN!!


----------



## Steve615

WERA689 said:


> Done, and DAMN glad I did....great episode AGAIN!!


Agreed...and it seems to get better with each passing "hour",doesn't it?


----------



## joshjr

This season has been very good so far. Glad to see 24 get back on track. Last season was not as good in my opinion.


----------



## WERA689

No doubt, last season they lost their way. I think they found it again, though.


----------



## karlhenri

WERA689 said:


> No doubt, last season they lost their way. I think they found it again, though.


Agreed: Last season asked us to accpet too much. Jack's father and brother being bad guys and him still being trusted to bring them down.

This season: I am a little tired of hearing Jack telling folks that this is their only choice and to trust me. I would like to see him less sure sometimes.

FBI mole: I can't see the mole being Agent Moss. This would be a surprise in the manner of Nina turning out to be a baddie. Agent Moss has had opportunities to leak information that would have helped Dubaku and I can't see him not prevent Vossler.

Midday Mid-air collision: Kind of improbable at high altitude. But if both planes were in their final approach, there is less ability to react.


----------



## Lord Vader

Grandpa Train said:


> I have watched all seasons of 24, but will not watch this year. Casting Garofalo as a FBI agent is a insult.


Have faith. Maybe we'll be fortunate and her character will be killed.


----------



## Nick

Garofalo was a good choice to play the role -- very credible, IMO.
I believe Janeane has the chops to pull off what's to come...


----------



## Steve615

The plot thickens once again,eh? 
It appears that one "mole" was revealed tonight...


----------



## lwilli201

Steve615 said:


> A note for folks recording the series on their DVR's.
> President Obama's speech ran over 2-3 minutes,delaying the start of 24.
> You might want to pad your record times by an additional 2-3 minutes.


Did not do anything (forgot). Auto Padding recorded to the end of the action.  so did not miss anything.


----------



## fluffybear

Lord Vader said:


> Have faith. Maybe we'll be fortunate and her character will be killed.


It couldn't come soon enough!

This is the first season that I have watched and am disappointed in myself that I did not give the show a chance sooner. Might be time to call a buddy of mine and see about borrowing his DVD collection.


----------



## WERA689

fluffybear said:


> It couldn't come soon enough!
> 
> This is the first season that I have watched and am disappointed in myself that I did not give the show a chance sooner. Might be time to call a buddy of mine and see about borrowing his DVD collection.


I'll be glad to help you with that, Mr. Bear, sir.


----------



## Brandon428

I just watched 24,they always leave me pissed. It should be 2 hours!lol


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Brandon428 said:


> I just watched 24,they always leave me pissed. It should be 2 hours!lol


I agree. I love this show but every week the last couple of minutes are great and than it ends and you have to wait a week to see what happens..


----------



## Nick

Oh, the exquisite pain of having to wait an interminable seven days
for the resolution of a cliffhanger, only to be left with yet another
cliffhanger, and another...

:sure:


----------



## fluffybear

WERA689 said:


> I'll be glad to help you with that, Mr. Bear, sir.


I might have to take you up on that


----------



## AllenE

I didn't start watching 24 till season 4, and after watching two episodes I got a box set of season 1-3. Watched all of 1-3 before I got to episode 4 of season 4.

It's cool to watch it in real time.


----------



## WERA689

fluffybear said:


> I might have to take you up on that


Say the word, neighbor. I have all 6 seasons on DVD and access to a car and a mailbox.


----------



## frederic1943

Nick said:


> Oh, the exquisite pain of having to wait an interminable seven days
> for the resolution of a cliffhanger, only to be left with yet another
> cliffhanger, and another...
> :sure:


Exactly what those of us who grew up going to the Saturday matinees had with the serials. One episode a week each one ending with cliffhanger.:lol:


----------



## jeffshoaf

AllenE said:


> I didn't start watching 24 till season 4, and after watching two episodes I got a box set of season 1-3. Watched all of 1-3 before I got to episode 4 of season 4.
> 
> It's cool to watch it in real time.


I did that w/ season 1. Watching 2 or 3 episodes each night was exhausting!:grin:


----------



## Charise

Loved seeing Aaron Pierce again!


----------



## Henry

Charise said:


> Loved seeing Aaron Pierce again!


Yeah. A good guy beyond reproach. :joy:


----------



## rnbmusicfan

karlhenri said:


> Agreed: Last season asked us to accpet too much. Jack's father and brother being bad guys and him still being trusted to bring them down.
> 
> This season: I am a little tired of hearing Jack telling folks that this is their only choice and to trust me. I would like to see him less sure sometimes.
> 
> FBI mole: I can't see the mole being Agent Moss. This would be a surprise in the manner of Nina turning out to be a baddie. Agent Moss has had opportunities to leak information that would have helped Dubaku and I can't see him not prevent Vossler.
> 
> Midday Mid-air collision: Kind of improbable at high altitude. But if both planes were in their final approach, there is less ability to react.


Agreed Jack's father, brother, and even the seasons when they made Jack's daughter a central role on the show (Season 3?)...not pleasing.


----------



## Steve615

A 2 hour show will air next Mon. night at 8PM ET.


----------



## WERA689

Steve615 said:


> A 2 hour show will air next Mon. night at 8PM ET.


They were obviously reading this thread...:joy:


----------



## fluffybear

jeffshoaf said:


> I did that w/ season 1. Watching 2 or 3 episodes each night was exhausting!:grin:


I have been watching three seasons (1,5 & 7) at once and brain was about to explode.
I finally decided this past weekend to sit down & finish watching Season 1 before watching anything else.


----------



## mikeny

fluffybear said:


> I have been watching three seasons (1,5 & 7) at once and brain was about to explode.
> I finally decided this past weekend to sit down & finish watching Season 1 before watching anything else.


Season 1 was truly classic and special.

Last night we seemed to had the resolution of a major story arc. Looking forward to them kicking off the next arc with the 2 hour special next week. Previews as always look exciting! I thought for sure Renee and Jack were going to make out after she smacked him around a bit. I supposed that will still happen down the road.


----------



## James Long

mikeny said:


> I thought for sure Renee and Jack were going to make out after she smacked him around a bit. I supposed that will still happen down the road.


I hope not.

Next week should be fun. With the second hour being the target the first should be a nice hour of hunting for the location. Which seemed pretty obvious.

BTW: Note to women: when a guy says he is going to leave his wife for you and has not done so don't trust him.


----------



## Dario33

mikeny said:


> Season 1 was truly classic and special.


At least the first 13 episodes -- it fell off the rails a bit w/ Terri's amnesia, IMO.

Looking forward to the next phase of this season...


----------



## jodyguercio

Definitely looking forward to how things are going to play out.

We just have to remember to suspend all belief when it comes to the.................


Spoiler



attack on the White House :eek2::eek2:


----------



## Nick

I prefer to suspend my disbelief.


----------



## Henry

Nick said:


> I prefer to suspend my disbelief.


Not hard to do with this program ... since last season we had LA nuked and a mid-air between two airliners over DC's restricted airspace. The Spoiler makes sense ... why not?


----------



## James Long

HDG said:


> Not hard to do with this program ... since last season we had LA nuked and a mid-air between two airliners over DC's restricted airspace. The Spoiler makes sense ... why not?


It depends on how they try the attack. Some things are more plausible than others - although I hope that the series would not show an attack that would be possible. I'd prefer to suspend belief than be put into a fearful state.


----------



## Henry

James Long said:


> It depends on how they try the attack. Some things are more plausible than others - although I hope that the series would not show an attack that would be possible. I'd prefer to suspend belief than be put into a fearful state.


Wouldn't it be a hoot if it took 24's producers to teach our technocrats about security? :lol:


----------



## Hoxxx

Steve615 said:


> A 2 hour show will air next Mon. night at 8PM ET.


YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jodyguercio

James Long said:


> It depends on how they try the attack. Some things are more plausible than others - although I hope that the series would not show an attack that would be possible. I'd prefer to suspend belief than be put into a fearful state.


I don't even know if there would be a plan that was plausible or even possible. That is the one place that I think would impossible to hit in any way short of a nuke blast.


----------



## Henry

jodyguercio said:


> I don't even know if there would be a plan that was plausible or even possible. *That is the one place that I think would* _[be]_* impossible to hit in any way short of a nuke blast*.


... or a squadron of 747's well past Bingo, or a stratigically aimed man-made earthquake, or six T-Rex's with a platoon of Dilophosaurus spitters in tow, or some of those Transformer thingamagigs, or Anthony Borudain after a chili cook-off or...

_I'm with Jody on this one. _:lol:


----------



## James Long

It isn't a good thing to think about ... let alone talk about ... just a second, there someone at the door (at this hour?).

Uh, no officer I wasn't thinking of how to attack a target of high value in DC.
Yes officer you can search my computer ... no need to point that gun at me.
(Damn thought police. )

Don't even think about it ... just sit back and enjoy the show!


----------



## Henry

James Long said:


> It isn't a good thing to think about ... let alone talk about ... just a second, there someone at the door (at this hour?).
> 
> Uh, no officer I wasn't thinking of how to attack a target of high value in DC.
> Yes officer you can search my computer ... no need to point that gun at me.
> (Damn thought police. )
> 
> Don't even think about it ... just sit back and enjoy the show!


He *does* have a sense of humor, I tell you, he does!!! :lol:


----------



## fluffybear

Dario33 said:


> At least the first 13 episodes -- it fell off the rails a bit w/ Terri's amnesia, IMO.
> 
> Looking forward to the next phase of this season...


I have to agree with you on this one. I thought they over-did the kidnap, escape, kidnap, escape far to much with Season 1. There were a couple of times in Season 1 that I thought about shooting Terri as well.


----------



## djlong

HDG said:


> He *does* have a sense of humor, I tell you, he does!!! :lol:


"We at the FBI do not have a sense of humor that we are aware of."
-- K
-- "Men In Black"


----------



## Henry

djlong said:


> "We at the FBI do not have a sense of humor that we are aware of."
> -- K
> -- "Men In Black"


:lol:

Scary, but...

:lol:


----------



## Steve615

T - 3 hours,45 minutes for the next episode.


----------



## Lord Vader

Wow. One of the best episodes of this show that I've ever seen! I didn't even want to hit pause to run to the john.


----------



## NeonJediKnight

Lord Vader said:


> Wow. One of the best episodes of this show that I've ever seen! I didn't even want to hit pause to run to the john.


I watched all of tonight's episode too except for a half hour(Two and a Half Men) and I was impressed. I can't wait to see the rest of the story next week. I've tried watching 24 off and on in the past and it has always seemed like a good show. I just think I'm going to have to watch it more often from now on.

BTW Does FOX broadcast in 720p or 1080i? Is a 16:9 720p image possible? I watched COPS Saturday and 24 tonight and the PQ is stunning(I viewed this on a 42 inch plasma). The Simpsons and King of the Hill had outstanding PQ as well last night. So far everything I've watched sent out by my local FOX affiliate(WRSP) has better PQ than anything by my local CBS, NBC and ABC affiliates which I'm sure their HD shows are 1080i. I know there is kind of a war of if an interlaced image is better than a progressive one. And if FOX HD shows are 720p I'm starting to tell the difference and so progressive scan to me is the winner.


----------



## Steve615

NeonJediKnight said:


> I watched all of tonight's episode too except for a half hour(Two and a Half Men) and I was impressed. I can't wait to see the rest of the story next week. I've tried watching 24 off and on in the past and it has always seemed like a good show. I just think I'm going to have to watch it more often from now on.
> 
> *BTW Does FOX broadcast in 720p or 1080i?* Is a 16:9 720p image possible? I watched COPS Saturday and 24 tonight and the PQ is stunning(I viewed this on a 42 inch plasma). The Simpsons and King of the Hill had outstanding PQ as well last night. So far everything I've watched sent out by my local FOX affiliate(WRSP) has better PQ than anything by my local CBS, NBC and ABC affiliates which I'm sure their HD shows are 1080i. I know there is kind of a war of if an interlaced image is better than a progressive one. And if FOX HD shows are 720p I'm starting to tell the difference and so progressive scan to me is the winner.


AFAIK,all of FOX Network's HD material is presented in 720p.
The show certainly seems to have gotten "back on track",so to say...
I have enjoyed the new season/day very much so far...


----------



## Grentz

NeonJediKnight said:


> BTW Does FOX broadcast in 720p or 1080i? Is a 16:9 720p image possible? I watched COPS Saturday and 24 tonight and the PQ is stunning(I viewed this on a 42 inch plasma). The Simpsons and King of the Hill had outstanding PQ as well last night. So far everything I've watched sent out by my local FOX affiliate(WRSP) has better PQ than anything by my local CBS, NBC and ABC affiliates which I'm sure their HD shows are 1080i. I know there is kind of a war of if an interlaced image is better than a progressive one. And if FOX HD shows are 720p I'm starting to tell the difference and so progressive scan to me is the winner.


720p is 16:9 

Really you cannot say the resolution is the cause here though, it just depends on the content itself and the methods of compression and such the broadcasters are using.

At their optimal, 720p and 1080i are almost impossible to tell apart. The differences come in with how different displays render each (displays usually are slightly better with one or the other). There also is the fact that 720p will be better for motion and 1080i better for static scenes as it has the edge in resolution where 720p has the edge in no deinterlacing being required.


----------



## NeonJediKnight

Grentz said:


> 720p is 16:9
> 
> Really you cannot say the resolution is the cause here though, it just depends on the content itself and the methods of compression and such the broadcasters are using.
> 
> At their optimal, 720p and 1080i are almost impossible to tell apart. The differences come in with how different displays render each (displays usually are slightly better with one or the other). There also is the fact that 720p will be better for motion and 1080i better for static scenes as it has the edge in resolution where 720p has the edge in no deinterlacing being required.


Thanks for clearing up my confusion. But about 1080i being better for static images. I'm almost certain the college basketball games presented by CBS yesterday were 1080i because there would be a bit of blur when the action was fast. But I can see the point of 720p being better for motion. Since FOX is 720p like the above poster mentioned football games are going to look great. I thought HD football games looked good on ESPN and the NFL Network since those channels were the only way I was able to watch games in HD at the time. I did watch some pro basketball on ABC yesterday and the image was more stable and pure when the players were moving so I'm thinking the NBA games were 720p. But if all HD shows on television are 720p then you're right about compression artifacts or it might even be due to technical limitations by my local stations of how they carry HD programs on how how good the PQ is.


----------



## Lord Vader

Grentz said:


> 720p is 16:9
> 
> Really you cannot say the resolution is the cause here though, it just depends on the content itself and the methods of compression and such the broadcasters are using.
> 
> At their optimal, 720p and 1080i are almost impossible to tell apart. The differences come in with how different displays render each (displays usually are slightly better with one or the other). There also is the fact that 720p will be better for motion and 1080i better for static scenes as it has the edge in resolution where 720p has the edge in no deinterlacing being required.


I used to think that 720p was "better" than 1080i, particularly for sports. However, after this past NFL season, CBS's 1080i broadcasts were far and away superior to FOX's 720p broadcasts. CBS's were much crisper, sharper, and brighter, while FOX's were softer and nowhere near as sharp.

I asked my brother and father to check as well, and they both agreed that CBS's 1080i broadcasts were the clear winner.


----------



## fluffybear

Lord Vader said:


> Wow. One of the best episodes of this show that I've ever seen! I didn't even want to hit pause to run to the john.


I ended up watching the show in 2 installments and can not wait until next week to see how Jack is going to get out of this one.
I am guessing that a familiar face to the show (at least for this season) will end up dead next week. Right now, I just can not see how someone wouldn't!


----------



## Steve

fluffybear said:


> I ended up watching the show in 2 installments and can not wait until next week to see how Jack is going to get out of this one.
> I am guessing that a familiar face to the show (at least for this season) will end up dead next week. Right now, I just can not see how someone wouldn't!


Ya. We watched it delayed and weren't planning to watch both episodes, but they both flew by in what seemed like minutes.

Amazing how this show continues to mesmerize, after all these years! :lol: /steve


----------



## mikeny

Steve said:


> Ya. We watched it delayed and weren't planning to watch both episodes, but they both flew by in what seemed like minutes.
> 
> Amazing how this show continues to mesmerize, after all these years! :lol: /steve


It was pretty awesome, wasn't it? How cool was it watching Jack and Madame President locking down the lock down? President: "Is there anything I can do?". Jack: "Will you hand me that tool kit!".

Now the whole schematics of this amphibious assault made no sense to me but whatever. They swim underwater, drill into some room, kick in some bricks and bam, they're shooting secret service agents?

Is Aron Pierce going to make it. Gotta love him having the daughter flashing Code Green out the window with the flashlight too. That whole subplot wound up being irrelevant anyway as it turned out as they wound up actually getting Madame Pres. for real.

How about Jon Voight throwing his darts around after giving Juma the 'tip of the day'...Funny.

Agent Walker jumping onto the boat was excellent too! (FBI Larry is so jealous of Jack.)

Hopefully they will kill off the jerk Senator in the White House who still has a big mouth sitting there with Bill. Funny seeing Bill giving him attitude.


----------



## Steve

mikeny said:


> Now the whole schematics of this amphibious assault made no sense to me but whatever. They swim underwater, drill into some room, kick in some bricks and bam, they're shooting secret service agents?


Ya. You have to suspend disbelief or the show will drive you nuts. How about Juma's hacker opening up his laptop and effortlessly tapping into the CIA "locater" system to give him the president's position? Gimme a break! :lol:


> Hopefully they will kill off the jerk Senator in the White House who still has a big mouth sitting there with Bill. Funny seeing Bill giving him attitude.


I think they'll keep him around, just so we can see him get "religion".  /steve


----------



## dmspen

Let's not forget...Jon Voight has given them everything they need to succeed. Probably even the Secret Service codes.



Steve said:


> Ya. You have to suspend disbelief or the show will drive you nuts. How about Juma's hacker opening up his laptop and effortlessly tapping into the CIA "locater" system to give him the president's position?


Ya gotta wonder why nobody thought of putting a hard line phone in the lockdown room.

Also, there are seismic sensors under the White House to prevent that drilling stuff. Why are there laser detectors in that passageway only and not in the place where they came in?

OK, belief suspended. Still one of our faves:icon_hroc


----------



## Steve

dmspen said:


> Let's not forget...Jon Voight has given them everything they need to succeed. Probably even the Secret Service codes.


Good point! I missed that. /s


----------



## James Long

Steve said:


> Ya. You have to suspend disbelief or the show will drive you nuts. How about Juma's hacker opening up his laptop and effortlessly tapping into the CIA "locater" system to give him the president's position? Gimme a break! :lol:


As noted earlier ... I'd rather suspend belief than see an attack that was possible.

BTW: The "satellite" heat signature map put the grouping of hostages outside of the Diplomatic Reception Room (if on the ground floor) or in the cross hall outside of the Blue Room (if on the first floor) in the residence section - not just outside of the Roosevelt Room which would be in the west wing (to the right of the screen). The physical layout of the Whitehouse is often misconfigured on television ... the biggest problem being the size of the hallways and rooms in the west wing. That is generally done to allow for camera movements that would not be possible in the real White House.

The situation room is even further south and west underground south of the west wing we see at ground level. The bunker is rumored to be elsewhere on the property ... although I expect there is a hardened room not far from the Roosevelt Room and neighboring Oval Office.

The White House isn't as big as they make it look on TV. Even the real one!

Suspending belief ... they blew up a door in the White House to get to Jack and once Jack completely disabled the door controls he was somehow able to open it? Oh well ... it is a good story anyways.


----------



## Steve615

The next episode is on tap for 9PM ET tonight.


----------



## Steve615

The plot thickens even more,eh?


----------



## frederic1943

Steve615 said:


> The plot thickens even more,eh?


Plot!! We don't need no stinkin' plots!! :lol:


----------



## fluffybear

I was not happy with the episode last night. Without giving anything away, let us just say that I am getting disgusted with the how many times Jack can be framed for a crime he did not commit, taken into custody, and escape in a single day.


----------



## Supramom2000

fluffybear said:


> I was not happy with the episode last night. Without giving anything away, let us just say that I am getting disgusted with the how many times Jack can be framed for a crime he did not commit, taken into custody, and escape in a single day.


You pinned down what was bothering me as well. I was thinking that I like how they seemingly wrap up a storyline only to have a new one develop from the original, but last night left me dissatisfied and I could not figure it out. Now I know, it is using the same plot device over and over.


----------



## James Long

Seems like the order was "taken into custody, be framed for a crime he did not commit, and escape."


----------



## fluffybear

James Long said:


> Seems like the order was "taken into custody, be framed for a crime he did not commit, and escape."


Either way, It's starting to wear thin.

As sorry as I am to see the demise of an established character, I'm done with 24 if this one magically rises from the grave (at some point in the future)


----------



## mikeny

James Long said:


> Seems like the order was "taken into custody, be framed for a crime he did not commit, and escape."


How many times has he been taken into custody then released to question someone or do a special task only to be remanded again within the last 9 hours?


----------



## rustynails

This is Jack Bauer! He is like superman who keeps coming back to save the day. Plot lines don't matter. So what if he gets caught, escapes and is charged with a new crime. He is Jack and has to save the day!
This is still my favorite show on tv.


----------



## Jon D

rustynails said:


> This is Jack Bauer! He is like superman who keeps coming back to save the day. Plot lines don't matter. So what if he gets caught, escapes and is charged with a new crime. He is Jack and has to save the day!
> This is still my favorite show on tv.


I agree. Seems like over analyzing a fictional TV show, especially one like "24" and trying to compare it with reality would take away from the enjoyment. It's not supposed to be real or even plausable. My only complaint with this season is the actors doing the stupid global warming PSA's. The last one almost ruined the President Taylor character for me. Oh well. Thank God for DVR's. I would also agree that any attempt to bring back Bill would kill the show. I'm sure they won't. No one who has been blown up with their dead charred body shown afterward has ever come back.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

James Long said:


> Seems like the order was "taken into custody, be framed for a crime he did not commit, and escape."


I think they have been taken over by "Prison Break's" writers :lol:


----------



## James Long

Jon D said:


> No one who has been blown up with their dead charred body shown afterward has ever come back.


Oh, so it would be a first and not a repeat if he were to return.


----------



## Steve

James Long said:


> Oh, so it would be a first and not a repeat if he were to return.


We haven't had a 24 dream sequence yet, have we? :lol:

After seeing Tony, I'm waiting for Curtis to come back next. I always liked him. We never actually saw him in the morgue or anything, did we?

And how many times has Jack been clinically dead in the past 7 seasons? At least twice, IIRC, but possibly a third time? /steve


----------



## jodyguercio

OK we just got around to Monday night's episode. Sad to see Bill gone. Do you guys think that Agent Walker is going rogue with Jack?


----------



## jeffshoaf

jodyguercio said:


> Do you guys think that Agent Walker is going rogue with Jack?


I'm wondering if they're setting her up for a spin-off or as a future star if/when Kieffer leaves the show. Anybody know the terms of Kieffer's contract?

Or maybe they're just setting up a potential sub for Jack in case Kieffer ends up back in jail...:nono2:


----------



## fluffybear

jeffshoaf said:


> I'm wondering if they're setting her up for a spin-off or as a future star if/when Kieffer leaves the show. Anybody know the terms of Kieffer's contract?
> 
> Or maybe they're just setting up a potential sub for Jack in case Kieffer ends up back in jail...:nono2:


I think she will end up getting whacked.


----------



## dbconsultant

fluffybear said:


> I think she will end up getting whacked.


I agree - no job security on 24!


----------



## James Long

dbconsultant said:


> I agree - no job security on 24!


Sure there is ... many have kept their job for the rest of their life!


----------



## rustynails

I love this show! Last nights show was very good. Jack can beat anybody up no matter how much bigger the other person is.


----------



## jodyguercio

rustynails said:


> I love this show! Last nights show was very good. Jack can beat anybody up no matter how much bigger the other person is.


Man I wish I could throw a screwdriver through a bullet proof vest. Great episode.


----------



## lwdaniel

Thin sharp things will pass thru bullet resistant vests. 
I have a friend that had a thick vest on, went to a Family Disturbance call, looked in the house for the suspect, pulled back shower curtain and the guy was in there with a fish fillet knife. He stabbed my friend in the shoulder. Fortunately the blade stopped just as it emerged through the inner lining, causing a minor cut. Doctor said if it had penetrated much further, He would of died at the scene.


----------



## jodyguercio

Here's some good news:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090324/ap_en_tv/as_hong_kong_people_kiefer_sutherland_4


----------



## fluffybear

jodyguercio said:


> Here's some good news:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090324/ap_en_tv/as_hong_kong_people_kiefer_sutherland_4


As much as I have enjoyed '24', I think Season 8 will be left to watch one weekend during the summer. I don't think I can handle another year of just 1 hour a week..


----------



## WERA689

Leaves you hangin' every week, doesn't it? :lol:


----------



## Steve615

jodyguercio said:


> Here's some good news:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090324/ap_en_tv/as_hong_kong_people_kiefer_sutherland_4


Thanks for the link.


----------



## joshjr

Another great season as per usual. I will say its been worth the wait. I have been very entertained with this season. Hope it comes back for another year at least.


----------



## rustynails

What a great show and it does look like it may have another season!


----------



## jodyguercio

Steve615 said:


> Thanks for the link.


No problem Steve, can't let you scoop everything entertainment related.........:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Steve615

After watching last night's show,I wonder if Tony will make it to the end of the season/day.


----------



## jodyguercio

How close do you think Agent Moss and Agent Walker were to kissing last night?


----------



## fluffybear

Steve615 said:


> After watching last night's show,I wonder if Tony will make it to the end of the season/day.


He has been known to fake his own death so if something does happen, I'm not sure to believe it or not :sure:


----------



## fluffybear

jodyguercio said:


> How close do you think Agent Moss and Agent Walker were to kissing last night?


I think Jack and Agent Walker were closer then Agent Moss and Walker!


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> I think Jack and Agent Walker were closer then Agent Moss and Walker!


No kidding. I still want to know how Kim is going to end up back on the show.


----------



## James Long

jodyguercio said:


> How close do you think Agent Moss and Agent Walker were to kissing last night?


Not very ... Moss was too ashamed of his actions and Walker is still annoyed and betrayed. Walker and Bower? Probably closer ... but that is more of a pity thing. She has learned to love the brash man she hated the concept of ... now she's seeing him pay the price for living a life on the edge.


----------



## Steve

I can't remember the exact scene, but I seem to recall in one of the earliest episodes that there was some reference to Moss and Walker being an "item", but not since. Did I just imagine it? /steve


----------



## James Long

Steve said:


> I can't remember the exact scene, but I seem to recall in one of the earliest episodes that there was some reference to Moss and Walker being an "item", but not since. Did I just imagine it? /steve


You didn't imagine it. But after firing her I don't believe the relationship could be described as good. Bill Buchanan can be fired without a problem by his wife but that is more of a falling on his sword to protect others. (Yes, I know he's dead now ... see previous season.)


----------



## fluffybear

Anyone else have a feeling that Oliva is hiding some form of connection to Starkwood?

It might just be me but something about her makes me not want to trust her.


----------



## rustynails

How in the world is Jack going to get out of this one. He is infected with a bio hazard weapon and its deadly! He only has a short time to live and there is no cure for what he has.


----------



## James Long

Jack's been dead before ...


----------



## oldengineer

fluffybear said:


> Anyone else have a feeling that Oliva is hiding some form of connection to Starkwood?
> 
> It might just be me but something about her makes me not want to trust her.


You're not alone with this thought.


----------



## Steve

fluffybear said:


> [...] It might just be me but something about her makes me not want to trust her.





oldengineer said:


> You're not alone with this thought.


Seems like characters like her are part of the 24 "formula". Remember Sherry Palmer?  /steve


----------



## Hoxxx

jodyguercio said:


> No kidding. I still want to know how Kim is going to end up back on the show.


She will provide the blood for a transfusion to give him a new chance.


----------



## Steve

Hoxxx said:


> She will provide the blood for a transfusion to give him a new chance.


I was wondering how else they could get him to Season 8. If you're not right, you should be! Great idea. /steve


----------



## olguy

oldengineer said:


> You're not alone with this thought.


Well, we know she leaked to the press dude. But I too am wondering what other evil connections she may have?

ps oldengineer, neat avatar. Which boat?


----------



## Slip Jigs

I have a problem with this past episode. It's not about realism or anything like that - if you enjoy 24 you take the leap of faith and just enjoy. 

But I knew right away that the FBI was being led into a trap. Why? - because no one considered that it may have been a trap. Not Tony, not Moss, not the Pres. The writers were smart enough to know that they couldn't introduce that but they were just hoping that the audience would go along with it, because the dood shot his own guy to get Tony out. 

The conflict between the dood and Jon Voight was staged only for our benefit, it was contrary to the plot. The writers of Lost would never let such a thing slip through.


----------



## jeffshoaf

James Long said:


> Jack's been dead before ...


I saw a signature on another board that said:
"Jack Bauer killed Kieffer Sutherland because nobody plays Jack Bauer."


----------



## cdc101

jeffshoaf said:


> I saw a signature on another board that said:
> "Jack Bauer killed Kieffer Sutherland because nobody plays Jack Bauer."


Awesome...


----------



## Steve615

It looks like Kim's return to the show was initiated with the Jack/Renee dialogue in the script tonight.


----------



## fluffybear

Steve615 said:


> It looks like Kim's return to the show was initiated with the Jack/Renee dialogue in the script tonight.


I have to agree.


----------



## jodyguercio

Steve615 said:


> It looks like Kim's return to the show was initiated with the Jack/Renee dialogue in the script tonight.


Who's going to make that call? Renee or Jack?


----------



## fluffybear

jodyguercio said:


> Who's going to make that call? Renee or Jack?


Neither. Larry Moss


----------



## Steve615

jodyguercio said:


> Who's going to make that call? Renee or Jack?





fluffybear said:


> Neither. Larry Moss


Sounds like it could be a conference call,eh? 
But,based on the Jack/Renee dialogue,it may take a call from "Madame President" to get that plan in action,you think? :grin:


----------



## Steve615

Steve615 said:


> Sounds like it could be a conference call,eh?
> But,based on the Jack/Renee dialogue,it may take a call from "Madame President" to get that plan in action,you think? :grin:


:lol:
So much for that thought...it was Renee. :grin:
And my suspicions about Tony were confirmed with tonight's episode,if anyone else watched the show tonight... :sure:


----------



## WERA689

Yeah


----------



## James Long

But why? Tune in next week ... 



Spoiler



BTW: Technically no one called Jack's daughter ... they just answered the call. Remember SHE was trying to track HIM down since the hearing in the morning.


----------



## Nick

Tony changes sides more often than an explosive
diarrhea sufferer changes his underwear. 

He is definitely off my Christmas card list.

BTW, Kim is looking _real_ good!


----------



## Indiana627

They caught me totally off guard with Tony


Spoiler



killing Larry Moss.


----------



## Steve

Indiana627 said:


> They caught me totally off guard with Tony
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> killing Larry Moss.


Same here. Here's an interview with Carlos Bernard, the actor who plays him. /steve


----------



## Dario33

I did not like the twist w/ Tony -- seemed forced to have something big go down in the final episodes.


----------



## jodyguercio

OK this is what I think from last night:




Kim is going to be around and Jack is going to let her help him.

Tony STILL has something up his sleeve even


Spoiler



though he killed Agent Moss


. I refuse to believe that he has gone totally to the dark side.

Jack and Renee are going to become closer towards the end of the day.


----------



## Indiana627

jodyguercio said:


> Jack and Renee are going to become closer towards the end of the day.


I read somewhere this spring that the producers were already working on next season's story line and she was Jack's love interest in some shape or form, but not the "typical" love interest, if I remember the story correctly.


----------



## heathramos

I still don't know how they will make Jack save the day when his health is getting progressively worse.

It's not like a cure would work in that short of a time


----------



## Steve

heathramos said:


> It's not like a cure would work in that short of a time


I agree, but did you see next week's coming attractions? Jack's apparently back in the saddle... one hour later! :lol: /steve


----------



## fluffybear

jodyguercio said:


> OK this is what I think from last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim is going to be around and Jack is going to let her help him.
> 
> Tony STILL has something up his sleeve even
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> though he killed Agent Moss
> 
> 
> . I refuse to believe that he has gone totally to the dark side.


+1

I do think there may be more to Tony then meets the eye. 


Spoiler



Moss was to far gone and Tony knew the only way to keep his cover was to finish off Moss


----------



## olguy

Well, since Day 8 starts shooting next month they either cure him or clone him :lol:


----------



## jodyguercio

olguy said:


> Well, since Day 8 starts shooting next month they either cure him or clone him :lol:


This is good news granted but where was this info?


----------



## Sirshagg

This plot line is getting so ridiculous I wouldn't be at all surprised if in the end it's revealed that president Taylor has a split personality and her alter ego is really the person behind it all.


----------



## heathramos

Sirshagg said:


> This plot line is getting so ridiculous I wouldn't be at all surprised if in the end it's revealed that president Taylor has a split personality and her alter ego is really the person behind it all.


or maybe Jack's wife really didn't die and she is really pissed off

lol

guess he shouldn't have cheated on her


----------



## fluffybear

I still wouldn't be surprised if Janeane Garofalo character was on the dark side.

I just think there has been to much data still getting through.


----------



## olguy

jodyguercio said:


> This is good news granted but where was this info?


TV Guide had this article: Kiefer Sutherland: Jack Bauer Will Fight Another Day. And a lot of stuff can be found by doing a Google search for 24 day 8


----------



## spunkyvision

I thought the smothering of Larry was a bit lame, neither Tony or the "helper" had any problems shooting anyone but Tony sits there and smothers him for 45-60 seconds instead of shooting him.
this show is getting really bad


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> I still wouldn't be surprised if Janeane Garofalo character was on the dark side.
> 
> I just think there has been to much data still getting through.


With the way the unexpected has been happening this day I wouldn't put it past them at this point either.



olguy said:


> TV Guide had this article: Kiefer Sutherland: Jack Bauer Will Fight Another Day. And a lot of stuff can be found by doing a Google search for 24 day 8


Thanks for the links, I guess if I knew how to use a computer I would have just done that my self huh? :lol:


----------



## JM Anthony

Not so sure Larry Moss is really dead. Totally don't trust Janis Gold (Garofolo). Still like this season even with some of the plot twists. This is, after all, 24!

John


----------



## olguy

jodyguercio said:


> With the way the unexpected has been happening this day I wouldn't put it past them at this point either.
> 
> Thanks for the links, I guess if I knew how to use a computer I would have just done that my self huh? :lol:


Glad to help. And I like your tag line. Thanks.


----------



## Ohioankev

spunkyvision said:


> I thought the smothering of Larry was a bit lame, neither Tony or the "helper" had any problems shooting anyone but Tony sits there and smothers him for 45-60 seconds instead of shooting him.
> this show is getting really bad


The way I look at it after viewing this weeks episode


Spoiler



Tony had to smother Larry Moss to make it look like Larry was killed from a long distant and that he was shot from a distant also. Tony's self inflicted wound would've looked very suspicious if Moss had a head wound.


----------



## Supramom2000

Are we still sure Tony is bad? I am not convinced yet.


----------



## Steve

Supramom2000 said:


> Are we still sure Tony is bad? I am not convinced yet.


How else can you characterize him after suffocating Larry Moss? If he just needed to get Larry out of the way for the greater good, he could have just knocked him out, no? /steve


----------



## jodyguercio

Supramom2000 said:


> Are we still sure Tony is bad? I am not convinced yet.


Is anyone every 100% certain of anything on the show other than Jack lives and the bad guys die...... :lol: Everyone else is just window dressing....... :lol:

Heck we thought Kim was really leaving until hearing her phone call with hubby last night. Still plenty of time for things to change.....


----------



## Supramom2000

Steve said:


> How else can you characterize him after suffocating Larry Moss? If he just needed to get Larry out of the way for the greater good, he could have just knocked him out, no? /steve


My thought was Larry was dying anyway, and so Tony felt justified. But killing all those FBI agents in the explosion kind of negates that doesn;'t it? But I still think they might turn it around again and make Tony have some reason that it is still all for the greater good! Perhaps this new group we are starting to see is a far worse evil and Tony is still working towards another end goal.


----------



## thxultra

I just find i hard to believe that Tony would go from putting his life in danger to blow up the missiles and then all the sudden he is stealing the bioweapon. I tought it would have been better if the Starkwood agent would have taken it on his own or had a mole in the fbi helping him. Just seemed way to far fetched for me.


----------



## Nick

People, what we need here is a poll:

1. Tony is a dirty stinkin' double-crossing double-agent bad guy.
2. Tony is really a triple-agent deep-cover good guy.


----------



## cb7214

I saw a posting on wikipedia in a future show synopsis about them possibly bringing Tony's wife back Michelle Dressler and that she is the mastermind behind all of this,


Spoiler



and I am wondering if she is the lady that took the place of Jonas's real attorney.


----------



## Steve

cb7214 said:


> I saw a posting on wikipedia in a future show synopsis about them possibly bringing Tony's wife back Michelle Dressler and that she is the mastermind behind all of this,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and I am wondering if she is the lady that took the place of Jonas's real attorney.


Michelle Dessler was originally played by Reiko Aylesworth, seen here.


Spoiler



Do you think that woman from last night's show could be her? Interesting.


/steve


----------



## jodyguercio

Nick said:


> People, what we need here is a poll:
> 
> 1. Tony is a dirty stinkin' double-crossing double-agent bad guy.
> 2. Tony is really a triple-agent deep-cover good guy.


Well Nick I nominate you for the honors of creating said poll.........


----------



## James Long

Does any amount of good outweigh the bad that Tony has done?

We started the season with the burning question of whether or not CTU and Jack crossed the lines and whether their actions were needed. Generally speaking the audience likes Jack and can justify any action. Now we have a guy who is a cold blooded operator.


----------



## JM Anthony

Well, after last night's episode, it's hard to imagine Tony as a triple agent (although that's what I suspected). For me, this year has been the most interesting in a while. I like the characters and the plot twists are fun to try and stay up with.

John


----------



## jodyguercio

James Long said:


> Does any amount of good outweigh the bad that Tony has done?
> 
> We started the season with the burning question of whether or not CTU and Jack crossed the lines and whether their actions were needed. Generally speaking the audience likes Jack and can justify any action. Now we have a guy who is a cold blooded operator.


James I don't think any amount of good can make up for what Tony has done since Michelle's death caused him to go a little off the deep end. But I'm going to keep watching just to see how this all plays out; who knows, maybe the writer's will throw us all for a loop and it'll all be a dream and Jack is still in a Chinese prison being tortured.


----------



## jeffshoaf

Steve said:


> Michelle Dessler was originally played by Reiko Aylesworth, seen here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that woman from last night's show could be her? Interesting.
> 
> 
> /steve


I think Reiko is on Lost now...


----------



## Supramom2000

jeffshoaf said:


> I think Reiko is on Lost now...


She is, but they have not shown her for several episodes now. Plus, 24 was filmed a year ago, long before Lost was filmed, so she could have done both.


----------



## jodyguercio

Steve said:


> Michelle Dessler was originally played by Reiko Aylesworth, seen here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that woman from last night's show could be her? Interesting.
> 
> 
> /steve


How would that even be possible? But then again, we all thought Tony was dead too......


----------



## BobbySteelz

jodyguercio said:


> How would that even be possible? But then again, we all thought Tony was dead too......


I don't think so because the actress, Reiko Aylesworth, has since been on Lost (and still is unless I'm wrong). I don't think she's coming back in fact I'm thinking that whole storyling is what's going through Tony's head now.


----------



## olguy

Cut and paste from TVguide.com for 4/21. Emphasis mine.



> Please tell me that 24's Larry is not really dead, and that he will come back. Don't kill my favorite character! - Hilla
> MATT: Hey, your beef is with Tony, not the Mega Buzz team, because, yes, your Larry is truly and sincerely dead. Now* on a happier note, I want to remind 24 fans that Chloe is back next week*. Actually, this isn't really on a "happier" note: After being gobsmacked by the news of Bill's death and getting updated on the terrorist's next plans, our fave tech wonk will have some hard and fast personal (read: familial) decisions to make.


----------



## BobbySteelz

Woot! Chole back finally


----------



## Steve615

BobbySteelz said:


> Woot! Chole back finally


Yep...
And I was glad to see her back on the show last night.


----------



## BobbySteelz

Steve615 said:


> Yep...
> And I was glad to see her back on the show last night.


Speaking of Chloe kind of, what do you think of Janice? I want to like the character but I can't shake the Chloe 2.0 feeling that I get from her.


----------



## jodyguercio

BobbySteelz said:


> Speaking of Chloe kind of, what do you think of Janice? I want to like the character but I can't shake the Chloe 2.0 feeling that I get from her.


Not at all. Janice is much more "nerdy" than Chloe. Chloe is an introvert who doesn't interact well with strangers and she's not as "nerdy".


----------



## Nick

Nerdy - _or_ - needy?


----------



## jodyguercio

Nick said:


> Nerdy - _or_ - needy?


Now that you mention it...it does seem that Janice is "needy", which would make her even more the anti-Chloe who is not "needy" just super "nerdy".


----------



## olguy

Okay, we only have a couple or 3 hours left in Day 7 and Jack B. should be shopping for a casket instead of running around with the freckle faced FBI agent. So, given that they are going to start shooting Day 8 in May, how're they gonna get ol' Jack outta this mess? We know he doesn't want his daughter involved anymore but from the storyline she's his only hope, at this point. So here are the questions.

1. Will Kim return after he goes sub-critical and they will do the thing without him knowing it?
2. He will decide he wants to see his grandkid after all and call Kim back?
3. Will they go all SciFi and clone his bad ass?
4. What role does Freckles have in Jack Boy's future?
5. What fate awaits Tony? Capture or death? If death will it be by explosion (they really blow s*** up, don't they), bio-weapon, or a bullet from Jack's gun? Or maybe Freckles'?

What about Garofalo's character? Didn't Garofalo's true colors come through last week? Do you want to see her character get a letter of commendation, exposed to the bio-crap, blown up (they really, really like to blow s*** up), shot or maybe get caught as one of the bad guys and get executed for treason?

And Chloe. Dear sweet Chloe. Will she get Jack the critical data he needs once again? Will she go back to her idiot husband? Or maybe hook up with Jack?

And finally, has this season been one of the best? Are you looking forward to Day 8?


----------



## Nick

From one 'olguy' to another, excellent post! I'll address some of your points before the next epi.


----------



## ndark

olguy said:


> Okay, we only have a couple or 3 hours left in Day 7 and Jack B. should be shopping for a casket instead of running around with the freckle faced FBI agent. So, given that they are going to start shooting Day 8 in May, how're they gonna get ol' Jack outta this mess? We know he doesn't want his daughter involved anymore but from the storyline she's his only hope, at this point. So here are the questions.
> 
> 1. Will Kim return after he goes sub-critical and they will do the thing without him knowing it?
> 2. He will decide he wants to see his grandkid after all and call Kim back?
> 3. Will they go all SciFi and clone his bad ass?
> 4. What role does Freckles have in Jack Boy's future?
> 5. What fate awaits Tony? Capture or death? If death will it be by explosion (they really blow s*** up, don't they), bio-weapon, or a bullet from Jack's gun? Or maybe Freckles'?
> 
> What about Garofalo's character? Didn't Garofalo's true colors come through last week? Do you want to see her character get a letter of commendation, exposed to the bio-crap, blown up (they really, really like to blow s*** up), shot or maybe get caught as one of the bad guys and get executed for treason?
> 
> And Chloe. Dear sweet Chloe. Will she get Jack the critical data he needs once again? Will she go back to her idiot husband? Or maybe hook up with Jack?
> 
> And finally, has this season been one of the best? Are you looking forward to Day 8?


He doesn't know he has a grandkid does he?

Definitely exposed to the bio-crap. I want it to be slow and painful.


----------



## jodyguercio

olguy said:


> 1. Will Kim return after he goes sub-critical and they will do the thing without him knowing it?


Agent Walker and Kim are going to do this while he is fading.



> 2. He will decide he wants to see his grandkid after all and call Kim
> back?


He doesn't know he has a granddaughter named Teri



> 3. Will they go all SciFi and clone his bad ass?


God I hope not.



> 4. What role does Freckles have in Jack Boy's future?


She's going to be his new girlfriend



> 5. What fate awaits Tony? Capture or death? If death will it be by explosion (they really blow s*** up, don't they), bio-weapon, or a bullet from Jack's gun? Or maybe Freckles'?


If he's truly bad (I'm still on the fence) they ought to shoot him, then hang him, then burn him, and finally cut off his head just to make sure he's really dead.


----------



## Balestrom

olguy said:


> Okay, we only have a couple or 3 hours left in Day 7 and Jack B. should be shopping for a casket instead of running around with the freckle faced FBI agent. So, given that they are going to start shooting Day 8 in May, how're they gonna get ol' Jack outta this mess? We know he doesn't want his daughter involved anymore but from the storyline she's his only hope, at this point. So here are the questions.
> 
> 1. Will Kim return after he goes sub-critical and they will do the thing without him knowing it?
> 2. He will decide he wants to see his grandkid after all and call Kim back?
> 3. Will they go all SciFi and clone his bad ass?
> 4. What role does Freckles have in Jack Boy's future?
> 5. What fate awaits Tony? Capture or death? If death will it be by explosion (they really blow s*** up, don't they), bio-weapon, or a bullet from Jack's gun? Or maybe Freckles'?
> 
> What about Garofalo's character? Didn't Garofalo's true colors come through last week? Do you want to see her character get a letter of commendation, exposed to the bio-crap, blown up (they really, really like to blow s*** up), shot or maybe get caught as one of the bad guys and get executed for treason?
> 
> And Chloe. Dear sweet Chloe. Will she get Jack the critical data he needs once again? Will she go back to her idiot husband? Or maybe hook up with Jack?
> 
> And finally, has this season been one of the best? Are you looking forward to Day 8?


My cristal ball says...

"Wash me! For the love of God, wash me so you can actually see!" 

1) 100% Kim returns
60% Without his knowledge... women rarely listen to men, especially when a man demands!

2) 40% chance he decides to let Kim help, and if that is the case 100% the grandchild is the reason he lets them do the procedure.

3) 100% no

4) 90% chance Freckles gets feelings for Jack and aids in either convincing Jack to let Kim help or is key in getting Kim back to help Jack. 15% chance they actually hook up this season. 85% chance the story line stays open for a potential next season plot line.

5) Tony's story line still have me confused. Chloe is not fully convinced, therefore, I am not fully convinced something else isn't going on.

I am probably the only one at this point, but I still give it 45% chance Tony is still on the side of good. Only 45% because after blowing up a bunch of FBI agents, I have a hard time believing the writiers can create a beleivable twist that makes him one of the good guys again. Perhaps (as they softened Jack this year) Tony is the counterpoint between Jack and the bad guys. The bad guys are willing to kill anybody because they think it makes the world safe, Jack softened this year now believes even more that there are clear lines of distinction, and Tony is the symbol of perhaps the gray lines...still willing to do anything neccessary to take down that bad guys, even if it means taking out the FBI.

55% Tony is bad and therefore meets his fate with a less exciting end, and it should be done by Jack. 85% Jack takes him out, 85% its done with a hand weapon.... it would likely be more personal that way.

15% it is freckles. It give it 15% because we now have a sort of a Charlie's Angels situation going on.... Jack has three strong women in his life and I fully believe they will shape the outcome of this story far more then expected.

6) Garofalo- Would like to see her blown up. 90% chance she is a double agent. Perhaps I am blinded by her real life persona and my feelings toward that persona. But I have been suspicious of her since day one! If that is the case, 55% chance she meets her doom 45% chance she is held over for a story line next year. If she is one of the good guys, different odds... 70% chance she meets her doom, but its done in saving the US eastern cities, 30% chance she is held over for further frustation and gnashing of the teeth next year.

7) 100% Chloe and Jack do not get together. 100% Chloe gets the data Jack needs. I suspect if Tony turns out (I know, I know) to actually be on the good side, she is the one that uncovers this and at first nobody believes her.

Also, she finds out Jack is sick and 100% she also plays a key role in saving Jack. I fully believe the end will be about the women coming together to save Jack.


----------



## olguy

re: Jacks grandkid - now you knowwhy I use the screen name "olguy". Gives me cover for my CRS :lol: As soon as I read the comments I remembered Kim on the phone telling her husband she had not told Jack about the baby. But as Kris Kristoferson frequently says, I can't remember what I had for breakfast


----------



## Nick

> ...I can't remember what I had for breakfast


...or even if I had breakfast!

I think Janeane Garofalo is HOT --I always have liked smart, petite, dark-haired
wimmen == a LOT! Don't give a damn about her political views -- just want to
have her "do" me!


----------



## olguy

Nick said:


> ...or even if I had breakfast!
> 
> I think Janeane Garofalo is HOT --I always have liked smart, petite, dark-haired
> wimmen == a LOT! Don't give a damn about her political views -- just want to
> have her "do" me!


I wish they wouldn't cover her tats for the show. Lil ol tattooed gal - yeah buddy. I guess I could ignore her rants for a few minutes


----------



## olguy

I cut and pasted this same set of questions on a submarine veteran's forum. this has to be the best answer yet.



> Kim returns after Jack kills all the bad people responsible for everything.
> When Kim tells Jack he's a grampa, he slaps her around a bit but decides to allow her to save his life knowing he has to live long enough to train his grandson to kill and torture future bad people. Next season begins when Jack (fully recovered) learns that swine flu is a terrorist plot to kill everyone on earth. Unfortunately (with Chloe's help) Jack realizes the flu was started by his own grandson.


----------



## Nick

CDC: We've found him, we've found him! 

We've found patient zero! :joy:


----------



## James Long

Tony is good. VERY misguided and committed to the need of the many over the need of the few (enough to kill anyone, including multiples of anyones regardless of who they are in order to protect millions). He's a numbers guy. What is a few thousand dead if you can save a few million? Basically Tony is the guy who took "do anything" beyond the limit that Jack and rational people would stop at. His goal is to take down the group of twelve. He can't do that without a little bloodshed.

The whole emphasis of the show is defining how much force is too much. What methods are legal. Jack is usually on the line ... he's pulling "freckles" toward the line ... the President is pulling away from the line. I believe Tony means good and he will die trying to stop the twelve. Most likely he will receive a full dose of the pathogen and die a horrible death (which will make some viewers feel good for the deaths Tony has caused).

Chloe will continue to fight to do things the CTU way. It is just another way to focus on the primary conflict of the show ... what means are too far? Would you do anything needed to get the job done? Even if it could be considered illegal? We've had that "discussion" between Jack and freckles ... and Tony has obviously crossed the line. Chloe's battle is just another way of making the point.

Now Chloe is back SHE will make the call to Jack's daughter and get them together. She knows the world needs Jack. And she can't watch another friend die. That won't be revealed until the final hour.

Four hours to go ... more fun tonight!


----------



## JM Anthony

James,

Interesting analysis. Tic toc. Tic toc...

John


----------



## BobbySteelz

James Long said:


> Tony is good. VERY misguided and committed to the need of the many over the need of the few (enough to kill anyone, including multiples of anyones regardless of who they are in order to protect millions). He's a numbers guy. What is a few thousand dead if you can save a few million? Basically Tony is the guy who took "do anything" beyond the limit that Jack and rational people would stop at. His goal is to take down the group of twelve. He can't do that without a little bloodshed.
> 
> The whole emphasis of the show is defining how much force is too much. What methods are legal. Jack is usually on the line ... he's pulling "freckles" toward the line ... the President is pulling away from the line. I believe Tony means good and he will die trying to stop the twelve. Most likely he will receive a full dose of the pathogen and die a horrible death (which will make some viewers feel good for the deaths Tony has caused).
> 
> Chloe will continue to fight to do things the CTU way. It is just another way to focus on the primary conflict of the show ... what means are too far? Would you do anything needed to get the job done? Even if it could be considered illegal? We've had that "discussion" between Jack and freckles ... and Tony has obviously crossed the line. Chloe's battle is just another way of making the point.
> 
> Now Chloe is back SHE will make the call to Jack's daughter and get them together. She knows the world needs Jack. And she can't watch another friend die. That won't be revealed until the final hour.
> 
> Four hours to go ... more fun tonight!


I would love it if that about Tony were true. I certainly hope I mean he's got nothing to live for because Michelle is gone. He's totally devoted to stopping those people I guess...


----------



## Supramom2000

Great analysis James. The only distinction I would make (only my opinion) is that while Jack seems willing to cross the line to save the world, it seems to only be with people he knows are bad in the first place. If your analysis of Tony is correct, he is willing to sacrifice innocents for the greater good. This appears to be where Jack draws the line. For example, the security guard at the port, the scaring of the baby and wife of the traitor agent (I think he made sure Freckles was only acting).


----------



## Nick

Question: How many people would _you_ be willing kill to save your family?

My Answer: All of them!


----------



## djlong

If they were Bad Guys, I would kill as many as I can.

If I had to kill innocents to save my family, I don't think I could do that. That would make me as bad as Them.


----------



## jodyguercio

OK it's bugging me. Who is the new woman in Tony's life? She looks familiar. Kind of like Emily Deschanel.


----------



## James Long

jodyguercio said:


> OK it's bugging me. Who is the new woman in Tony's life? She looks familiar. Kind of like Emily Deschanel.


Amy Price-Francis

As far as the show ... this week seemed like a down hour (kinda like the hour before the first show of the season, where nothing really happens). Sure they blew up a bad guy (as shown in the previews) and as the final three hours unfold we will have to guess who did it (I'll bet on the organization he worked for ... they are everywhere!). But it was more a "here's the pitch" moment ... we'll have to wait until next week to see if the batter hit the ball.

Speaking of which, my favorite moment of the show was the previews for next week. A lot more action to come in the next 180 minutes.


----------



## jodyguercio

James Long said:


> Amy Price-Francis
> 
> As far as the show ... this week seemed like a down hour (kinda like the hour before the first show of the season, where nothing really happens). Sure they blew up a bad guy (as shown in the previews) and as the final three hours unfold we will have to guess who did it (I'll bet on the organization he worked for ... they are everywhere!). But it was more a "here's the pitch" moment ... we'll have to wait until next week to see if the batter hit the ball.
> 
> Speaking of which, my favorite moment of the show was the previews for next week. A lot more action to come in the next 180 minutes.


Thanks James. It was bugging me as to who she was. I knew she was in another show we watch (_The Cleaner_).

Previews were awesome.


----------



## Steve615

This post isn't about the show,but it is related to the key character of the series.

From CNN:
Kiefer Sutherland turned himself in to police earlier today,facing a misdemeanor assault charge in NY.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/07/sutherland.charged/index.html


----------



## Steve615

It looks like the 2 hour finale next Monday will be something to see indeed,eh?


----------



## fluffybear

Anyone else getting tired of "capture the bad guy & Jack is forced to help them escape or someone he cares about will die" routine..


----------



## pfp

Ooooh, Ooooh, Ooooh

me, me
me, me, me


----------



## sorentodd45

So how did Cara get Jack's phone number for his PDA? You would think it would be a private number.

And how did they know when Kim would be at the airport?

Also, that was a pretty fancy laptop to have a webcam on the BACK.


----------



## James Long

sorentodd45 said:


> So how did Cara get Jack's phone number for his PDA? You would think it would be a private number.
> 
> And how did they know when Kim would be at the airport?
> 
> Also, that was a pretty fancy laptop to have a webcam on the BACK.


Don't forget Tony only turned in the past few hours ... I'm sure Tony would have had Jack's number. Kim wasn't flying covert airlines - and any decent spy could have a remounted camera.

Jack does seem to be the only guy who can change the world.

And Janice? Get a boyfriend ... or a girlfriend ... accomplishing a task is the only reward you will get working in a "CTU" style environment. You're EXPECTED to do your job and do it well. Anything less is failure, anything more is just doing your job.

Just like real life!


----------



## djlong

...and how did they know Kim would sit anywhere NEAR them?

...and that her unknown-to-her-bodyguard-giving-her-creepy-vibes would go to the bathroom when long-haired-loudmouth went to get coffee?

The only explanation now is that Kim is really a crossbreed between a human and a shark. Every time she's around, the plot jumps over her.


----------



## Nick

Perhaps the hidden message in the last episode is _'stay out of airport restrooms'_. 
They seem to be a favorite place to do bad things. And why do the restrooms
always seem to be devoid of other passengers? :whatdidid


----------



## James Long

Nick said:


> They seem to be a favorite place to do bad things. And why do the restrooms always seem to be devoid of other passengers? :whatdidid


The other passengers know how dangerous airport bathrooms are and avoid them.


----------



## mikeny

James Long said:


> The other passengers know how dangerous airport bathrooms are and avoid them.


They also know to avoid creepy "swinger" looking couples offering to buy you coffee. :lol:


----------



## Steve615

Giving this a bump,since the 2 hour season finale will begin in approx. 10 minutes.


----------



## pfp

but apparently not in cincinnati 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=158316


----------



## Steve615

That was a pretty interesting finish to the season. 
For folks that are collecting the series on DVD,this will be available to purchase on Blu-ray and DVD everywhere tomorrow.


----------



## fluffybear

Steve615 said:


> That was a pretty interesting finish to the season.


Personally, I thought the ending was rather weak. It just did not leave me wanting more and look forward to season 8.


----------



## James Long

Well it turned out to be the morality play that I expected ... how far is too far?

A couple of open issues at the end ... perhaps we don't need to know what happens in hour 25 as much as we know how the events of the last 24 have affected the players.


----------



## JM Anthony

I gotta agree with da bear guy. Jack just getting all soft and mushy at the end seemed really out of character. The rest of the ending was like an old Saturday afternoon serial. Disappointment given how good the rest of the season was.

John


----------



## jodyguercio

John and Fluffy,

I don't understand the disappointment. Jack is a tough guy sure, but at the end he became what Larry and everyone who loves him would have wanted him to become; someone with remorse and regret for doing things the way he did them, no matter the cost. His speech when Renee was asking him what she should do now was one of the better written scenes I have seen in a long while.



Spoiler



1) What does Renee do behind closed doors to Wilson?

2) Does President Taylor get divorced?


----------



## C-Dub006

Another great season of 24 comes to an end. Can't wait until January!. Had a couple of observations on picture quality. Did anyone else in the LA area watching have any moments of pixal breakups (4 times) and lost picture/sound (3 times) for a several seconds?. The lost picture/sound cause a few seconds of lost dialog at critical times during the show. Tried to go back and come out of the commercial earlier, but to no avail. I had DVR'd like always and delayed the screening to avoid the commercials like I'm sure, a lot of people do. Have NEVER had any issues with picture quality in the past. A few breakups now and then, but nothing like last night. Kind of a bummer since it was the end of the season. Maybe just a HD glitch?. I hope its an isolated hiccup.


----------



## fluffybear

jodyguercio said:


> John and Fluffy,
> 
> I don't understand the disappointment. Jack is a tough guy sure, but at the end he became what Larry and everyone who loves him would have wanted him to become; someone with remorse and regret for doing things the way he did them, no matter the cost. His speech when Renee was asking him what she should do now was one of the better written scenes I have seen in a long while.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What does Renee do behind closed doors to Wilson?
> 
> 2) Does President Taylor get divorced?


My disappointment came more with how the show did not leave me wanting more. Seasons prior left you salivating and counting the days until Jack's return, not this one!

Plus, I think I grew a little more disgusted with Tony's I'm a bad guy - I'm a good guy - I'm a bad guy - I'm a good guy - No, I am rotten SOB - I'm really a selfish revenge seeking good guy.


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> My disappointment came more with how the show did not leave me wanting more. Seasons prior left you salivating and counting the days until Jack's return, not this one!
> 
> Plus, I think I grew a little more disgusted with Tony's I'm a bad guy - I'm a good guy - I'm a bad guy - I'm a good guy - No, I am rotten SOB - I'm really a selfish revenge seeking good guy.


That makes sense. You're right that it didn't leave as much up in the air as in the past, I think it still left enough out there that we can't wait to find out where several things are going to end up and made this season as enjoyable as ever.

Tony's whole story was something that couldve been wrapped up A LOT sooner than it was. I have been saying it since he flipped back and forth, something wasn't right with what was going on with him.


----------



## fluffybear

jodyguercio said:


> That makes sense. You're right that it didn't leave as much up in the air as in the past, I think it still left enough out there that we can't wait to find out where several things are going to end up and made this season as enjoyable as ever.
> 
> Tony's whole story was something that couldve been wrapped up A LOT sooner than it was. I have been saying it since he flipped back and forth, something wasn't right with what was going on with him.


I don't know! I look at the President Taylor and her family story being one of those soapy twists the show could have done without.

I was thinking the same thing in regards to Tony as you. I really thought Jack was going to do him in with the garage door. I would have preferred to see it end there then stretch it out another 30+ minutes..

Personally, I can not wait until they bring Bill back.  After all, we all know that he actually managed to escape into a scape hatch int he floor just as the explosion was going off :lol:


----------



## pfp

fluffybear said:


> Plus, I think I grew a little more disgusted with Tony's I'm a bad guy - I'm a good guy - I'm a bad guy - I'm a good guy - No, I am rotten SOB - I'm really a selfish revenge seeking good guy.


This was one of the more annoying part of this season.


----------



## 4HiMarks

I thought the finale sucked. A very weak ending to a weak year. Tony constantly flip-flopping, plot holes you could drive a C-130 through, Jack incapacitated for half the season, and then leaving so many loose ends. Very sloppy, unimaginative writing.


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Personally, I can not wait until they bring Bill back.  After all, we all know that he actually managed to escape into a scape hatch int he floor just as the explosion was going off :lol:


:lol:

Crazier things have happened.


----------



## jodyguercio

4HiMarks said:


> I thought the finale sucked. A very weak ending to a weak year. Tony constantly flip-flopping, plot holes you could drive a C-130 through, Jack incapacitated for half the season, and then leaving so many loose ends. Very sloppy, unimaginative writing.


So can Fox mark you down as a "NO" vote for watching Day 8?


----------



## djlong

Can someone explain to me how the same Justice Department that takes months to get Jack in front of a microphone can conduct an investigation in about 2 hours notice at 6am after getting their IT staff to set up a teleconference?

Now THAT is FANTASY!!


----------



## Nick

Last episode: :crying:

Crying??? There's no _crying_ in '24'! :bonk1:


----------



## pfp

djlong said:


> Can someone explain to me how the same Justice Department that takes months to get Jack in front of a microphone can conduct an investigation in about 2 hours notice at 6am after getting their IT staff to set up a teleconference?
> 
> Now THAT is FANTASY!!


 :lol:


----------



## Dario33

Kim Bauer: "Dammit!"

Like father, like daughter.


----------



## Nick

This thread is about 24, the tv show, not about your reception problems.
There is a thread in the D* forums for discussion of network, transmission,
affiliate and reception probs.


----------



## Indiana627

Count me in the disappointed crowd. When it ended I thought to myself 'did I fall asleep and miss the good parts?' but I did not fall asleep.


----------



## Movieman

Very disappointing. That whole I don't know how to tell you to get the info and save the US at all costs crap. To see Jack so weak was horrible. His characters appeal to me was getting the job done at all costs. The finale reminded me of the Sopranos. Big build up and then a big crashing disappointment at the end. Overall was a good season but this Tony thing was a little annoying at times. 

But I will see it through till next season. If they do this type of ending again then I will take a pass on Day 9 etc.


----------



## Supramom2000

I think part of the problem was that of course we all knew Jack was not going to die. That made the illness portion of the whole plot slow and unconvinving. I felt no concern or fear that we might lose our hero. That particular plot device just doesn't work for the main star of the show, especially when we knew he had signed for next season already.

So, combined with lack of credibility towards Jack dying, we also had Tony's plot line being completely idiotic by the last several episodes, and then we had metrosexual Jack while it appeared that Renee was turning kick ass.

BTW - when Garafalo was trying to talk Renee out of "interrogating" that bad guy, I was yelling at the TV - "tape her mouth, take her down!!"


----------



## fluffybear

Supramom2000 said:


> BTW - when Garafalo was trying to talk Renee out of "interrogating" that bad guy, I was yelling at the TV - "tape her mouth, take her down!!"


It appears (at least)to me that we will pick up with the show either a few days/weeks later with the same cast. I'm holding out hope that Garofalo will still turn out to be corrupt (as many of us hoped and prayed she would be) and that Jack and Renee will get to use her for target practice.


----------



## Marlin Guy

It seems to me that the program has done all it could to alienate its core audience this season.
Green production ads.
Garafolo.
Last rights from, gasp, one of them.

There's only so much stuff you can hit some people over the head with before something gets noticed. :lol:

My wife, who is not a regular viewer, happened to be awake when I was watching the finale.

She said, "Oh dear, Jack's going to die!?"
I told her not to worry. They had already mentioned that his daughter could save him with a risky treatment.

"How?", she asked.
"Something about her giving him her bone marrow, two kidneys, half a lung, and all of her blood...."
"Oh, OK. Good for her."


----------



## James Long

Just stem cells ... at least it wasn't stem cells from a child she was pregnant with. Yes, it seems that there are a lot of politics in the show. Pushing stem cell research (adult stem cells are the safest politically) - having a Muslim give Jack last rites - having Jack soften and find redemption (hey, that was the title of the prequel two hour show!). Trying to open up the series to more viewers and show that the world can work together?


----------



## olguy

My favorite part of the finale was the few seconds it took Freckles to tear up the interview room monitoring equipment and cuff The Mouth to the pipe.


----------



## Nick

What does that mean?


----------



## Church AV Guy

olguy said:


> My favorite part of the finale was the few seconds it took Freckles to tear up the interview room monitoring equipment and cuff The Mouth to the pipe.





Nick said:


> What does that mean?


It means that agent Renee Walker (Freckles) entered the monitoring room ajacent to the interrogation room and destroyed the recording devices, so there would be no record of what she was intending to do in there. Additionally, she handcuffed Janis Gold (the mouth) to a pipe when Janice refused to leave. Agent Walker then placed her badge on a table, and walked into the interrogation room where Alan Wilson was being held, presumably to illegally get a confession out of him. Earlier, Walker, Jack and Tony had concluded that Wilson was behind all of the terror events of the day, but he had distanced himself from them so well there was no evidence that he had been involved at all. Wilson had bragged that his lawyers would have him out of custody in hours, and that Renee would be in trouble for arresting him.


----------



## Nick

Thanks, AV dude. English is a wonderful language when it is properly used.


----------



## olguy

Thanks AV Guy for interpreting what I wrote for those who may not have seen the program or those who may need more detail in a discourse regarding the things which impressed us, both positively and negatively while watching the program.


----------



## djlong

Alan Wilson is in trouble that no lawyer can get him out of.

You had the FBI come in on a tip. Wilson was there with an armed militia that immediately opened fire on the FBI. They'll find cell records from the phones recovered at the scene that will show beyond a shadow of a doubt how involved he was in that particular incident. Given that Tony was a known rogue and Jack was known to be infected, there is no possible explanation for Wilson's presence there that doesn't implicate him upside-down-ankle-deep in feces.

The only thing Wilson can smile about is that the FBI probably can't unravel the conspiracy's partners without his cooperation. 

Otherwise, Wilson is a terrorist and could be designated an "enemy combatant" and shipped off to Gitmo.

Wilson, just based on the actions they SAW him doing, may never see the light of day again. I wonder about what the writers were thinking.


----------



## Church AV Guy

olguy said:


> Thanks AV Guy for interpreting what I wrote for those who may not have seen the program or those who may need more detail in a discourse regarding the things which impressed us, both positively and negatively while watching the program.


But your comments had the great advantage of being short. There was a delightful PUNCH in them. In other words, I greatly preferred your statement about what happened to mine. I just said it because someone asked.


djlong said:


> Alan Wilson is in trouble that no lawyer can get him out of.
> 
> You had the FBI come in on a tip. Wilson was there with an armed militia that immediately opened fire on the FBI. They'll find cell records from the phones recovered at the scene that will show beyond a shadow of a doubt how involved he was in that particular incident. Given that Tony was a known rogue and Jack was known to be infected, there is no possible explanation for Wilson's presence there that doesn't implicate him upside-down-ankle-deep in feces.
> 
> The only thing Wilson can smile about is that the FBI probably can't unravel the conspiracy's partners without his cooperation.
> 
> Otherwise, Wilson is a terrorist and could be designated an "enemy combatant" and shipped off to Gitmo.
> 
> Wilson, just based on the actions they SAW him doing, may never see the light of day again. I wonder about what the writers were thinking.


I think a good lawyou could get him out of most of what you say, BUT, to answer your, what were the writers thinking, question: they were going for drama, NOT accuracy. This *IS* 24 after all! If you want accuracy, this is *NOT* the show to find it. In past seasons, jack has driven from Riverside to Santa Monica in a half hour. THAT is as unbelievable as the the government taking depositions at 3:00AM.


----------



## djlong

Oh I don't think they were going for accuracy. But even with the willing suspension of disbelief, why an FBI agent wouldn't say something like "You had an armed militia in a city where you can't even carry a .22 cal - you shot at the FBI and tried to escape with a bio-weapon-infected person who was just 24 hours previously under subpoena to testify to the United States Senate. Whether or not we can charge you with everything you've done, you are in a HEAP of trouble and, unfortunately for you, Johnny Cochrane is dead so you WON'T get out of THAT".

...after all, that's what they showed on the screen - Wilson doing baaaaaad things.


----------

